# JBL 3" TI mids.



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Ran across these searching ebay.

Thought they were too cool not to post.

NOT MINE.

RARE 100% New Old Stock JBL T030 TITANIUM DOME MIDRANGE DRIVERS XPL200A 095TI | eBay


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly, those drivers were very harsh, hard on the ears. Maybe I'm thinking of the tweets?


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

WhippingBoy said:


> If I remember correctly, those drivers were very harsh, hard on the ears. Maybe I'm thinking of the tweets?


I loved the tweets! Problem was, I always cooked them. I was very, very young, and JBL was my first set of high-end home speakers. I don't remember the model, but they were the cool old-school monitors in the 80's.

I later learned that I was clipping my receiver.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It wasn't the clipping.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> It wasn't the clipping.


LOL! Well, that was a damn fine sounding set of speakers.

Swapped them for Cerwin Vega D7. Tags still on speakers. "1985." Couldn't kill them, but no-where near the SQ of the JBL. 

Currently use 10-year-old MB Quart QL-S830 in my HT. Quart in my truck too! Guess you could say I am a titanium nut. Quart 830 in my drum-room too, bi-amped with (2) Denon POA-2200.


----------

